# ~Teddy~



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Teddy:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow he's gotten big!! Very pretty! How old is he now?


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks, he's 6 months old.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some more:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

~bump~

:horse: :horse: :horse:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I love those last pics. He is very hadsome! You must be so proud :greengrin:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

What a gorgeous pup!!

LOL Rosie doesn't seem too sure about him.. "get outta here!" she says. :ROFL:


----------



## Rachel K (Jan 7, 2008)

He is very handsome. I adore German Shepherds.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Well look at that, his ears sticj up now! lol

He has gotten to be quite a big and handsome fella! And that is a nice coat! Is he a handful? It seems like 5 months-1 1/2 years are the prime limit testing, boisterous times. Though of course it varies. How much does he weigh?


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!!!
PACE, actually, he isn't that hyper. Our 5 year old Collie is way more hyper that Teddy. Teddy listens well too. I'm not sure how much he weighs, but it has to be a lot. He has to be around 70 to 80 pounds. His grandpa was 220 pounds!


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

He is adorable!! And, getting huge, too! Wow, what a fine looking dog! My GSD has turned out to be a fabulous guardian dog; I'd be most interested to hear how Teddy does with the goats as he gets older. And... I cannot get over how CUTE he is!!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL That goat is not too sure about that puppy! Very nice looking boy.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks!
laststraw, that is a nice looking German Shepherd you have.
Rosie has let him have it a few times before.


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow hes big for 6mos!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is getting BIG! Rosie looks ready to nail him! My girls wait for the right moment and catch my pup off guard...he definately is going to be an even bigger boy soon enough, best your Rosie gets her "butts" in now bwfore he gets much bigger! LOL...Mine don't care when the girls butt them, they just jump up and walk away.


----------

